# FNRttC - Susie's (and Daisy's) birthday party



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

she'd love to see you. The Xhibit, Balham, Friday 24th Feb. 7.30

the words 'be there or be square' were never more apt


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

You didn't mention the theme, DZ...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

oh. Sorry. The theme. It's the 20s. Apparently we have to wear different stuff. So I'm told.


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)




----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

Just a suggestion, like...


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Jan 2012)

and very welcome. What about yourself, TeeCee?


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> and very welcome. What about yourself, TeeCee?


 
Nice, but I wouldn't be caught dead in pink. Anyway, I'm not going to compete with Daisy and her pals, flapperwise. You'd think they could have chosen an era more suited to women of more, ahem, Rubenesque proportions...


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> oh. Sorry. The theme. It's the 20s. Apparently we have to wear different stuff. So I'm told.


 
you were around back then anyway right? must have loads to wear


----------



## MacB (18 Jan 2012)

iLB said:


> you were around back then anyway right? must have loads to wear


 
Ooooh, they teaching you to be brave at Uni as well then Andy?


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> Ooooh, they teaching you to be brave at Uni as well then Andy?


 
I think bored is closer to it, or should that be foolhardy?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Jan 2012)

The 20's? 18 or 19?


----------



## MacB (18 Jan 2012)

iLB said:


> I think bored is closer to it, or should that be foolhardy?


 
I think you already had foolhardy in the bag, BMX exploits spring to mind  are you fully recovered from that now?


----------



## iLB (18 Jan 2012)

MacB said:


> I think you already had foolhardy in the bag, BMX exploits spring to mind  are you fully recovered from that now?


 
partially yes, did you see this? http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pootle-to-trafalgar-sq-december-18th.90989/

training to race again this season, but still have to work quite hard to manage knee pain (physio, stretching, massage). not sure if it will return to normal completely at some point or not.

are you planning a 2012 come back ?


----------



## MacB (18 Jan 2012)

iLB said:


> partially yes, did you see this? http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pootle-to-trafalgar-sq-december-18th.90989/
> 
> training to race again this season, but still have to work quite hard to manage knee pain (physio, stretching, massage). not sure if it will return to normal completely at some point or not.
> 
> are you planning a 2012 come back ?


 
At least you're at an age where recovery is likely, yep did see that thread and enjoyed reading it immensely.

2012 is still the plan, though my actual appearance could send a few into some kind of shock, above and beyond the usual ugly/recoil response


----------



## srw (18 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> The 20's? 18 or 19?


The 1620s would provide appropriate inspiration for the Rubensesque lady, gentleman or toddler.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2012)

As Susie already knows from postings on Facebook, I actually could have made this as I have the week off. Unfortunately, I'll be otherwise engaged at a quiet soiree in Greenwich- Rammstein at the O2


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Jan 2012)

Its in the diary... and with a very important interview the next day, I must not get too drunk.. but hey, got to live a little huh!


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> I must not get too drunk..


 
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## iLB (19 Jan 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Its in the diary... and with a very important interview the next day, I must not get too drunk.. but hey, got to live a little huh!


 
pass the salt?


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> The 1620s would provide appropriate inspiration for the Rubensesque lady, gentleman or toddler.


 
Call me a prude, but I was thinking of actually _wearing_ some kind of costume, rather than just draping it over a shoulder. It's February in Balham, after all...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Call me a prude, but I was thinking of actually _wearing_ some kind of costume, rather than just draping it over a shoulder. It's February in Balham, after all...


A chance to see theclaud in the buff?


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

GregCollins said:


> A chance to see theclaud in the buff?


Frank nicked it, I'm afraid. Will Frank in the Buff do?


----------



## Mice (19 Jan 2012)

Thank you! Have put the date in the diary. If it is anything like last year it will be excellent fun!

M


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Frank nicked it, I'm afraid. Will Frank in the Buff do?


Will Frank in the Buff do what?


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 Jan 2012)

iLB said:


> pass the salt?


 
You owe me pint, bloody student...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

1687967 said:


> Or a suit that I expect still to own in the 2020s?


Aquascutum.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

1687967 said:


> Or a suit that I expect still to own in the 2020s?





1687990 said:


> Just girls? Ah well, I'm a bit tied up as BFF's homeboy at the moment.


In that case may I suggest sir tries our finest gimp suit in a 40 long?


----------



## mistral (19 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Frank nicked it


 
Outrageous


----------



## theclaud (19 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Outrageous


Sorry. I meant to add "allegedly".


----------



## iLB (19 Jan 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> You owe me pint, bloody student...


 
I can offer you grammar lessons whilst I'm at it too, haha- won't be around for this I don't think. Will add you to the long list of pints owed, to be repaid once I'm in gainful employment... luck


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2012)

Cheers. It's practically on my doorstep so would be rude not to stop by .


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

1688384 said:


> That would be a bit too big, I'd look silly in it.


no one will see you, locked in a trunk.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Jan 2012)

1688429 said:


> But surely someone would say "Bring out the Gimp"?


not round BFF's surely? they'd just regard it as another part of his fevered imagination.


----------



## martint235 (19 Jan 2012)

1688384 said:


> That would be a bit too big, I'd look silly in it.


Not if it was pink....


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Jan 2012)

Adrian is BFF's BFF? Sweeeeeet!

And, TeeCee, I'd have said Canova, rather than Rubens. Or maybe Velazquez. If that's how you spell it.


----------



## martint235 (20 Jan 2012)

1688804 said:


> Very wise, otherwise Long Martin goes on about it seemingly indefinitely.


Oh be fair now. I think there's a huge difference between TC (who would without doubt look very fetching) wearing pink and a bloke with a beard wearing pink.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> And, TeeCee, I'd have said *Canova*, rather than Rubens. Or maybe Velazquez. If that's how you spell it.


 
I like this, and might well use it. Velazquez I'm not so sure about. I'd like to reassure everyone that I do not have the Habsburg lip.


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> I like this, and might well use it. Velazquez I'm not so sure about. I'd like to reassure everyone that I do not have the Habsburg lip.


 Yes, I can see that Canova might make a more appropriate costume than Rubens.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Yes, I can see that Canova might make a more appropriate costume than Rubens.


 
Ha! I'm bringing a small winged naked man to protect my modesty. The posture might become tiring though.


----------



## srw (20 Jan 2012)

Difficult to drink like that, too.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2012)

srw said:


> Difficult to drink like that, too.


Yes. I suppose a Camelbak doesn't quite fit the look.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Ha! I'm bringing a small winged naked man to protect my modesty. The posture might become tiring though.


I think I might have an Angel costume costume somewhere....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Oh be fair now. I think there's a huge difference between TC (who would without doubt look very fetching) wearing pink and a bloke with a beard wearing pink.


Must bring my pink shirt on tour... may even grow a beard.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> You need thighs like yours to maintain that pose, Davy!


 
And glutes...


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2012)

*Bump*

Still going ahead?


----------



## StuAff (24 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Still going ahead?


Yes, it is.


----------



## martint235 (24 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> *Bump*
> 
> Still going ahead?


Yep it is. I can't make it I'm afraid. There is a group on bookface for it though


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 Feb 2012)

Thanks Stu and Big M. 

Am no longer on Bookyface.... and boy does it feel good.


----------



## ttcycle (25 Feb 2012)

Photos from the party. Martin has sent his ones to Susie.










View attachment 7302


----------



## User10571 (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Mice (25 Feb 2012)

My how the Twenties roared into Balham last night! It was like something out of a filmset! A really great party, awesome company and much laughter, dancing and drinking. All captured brilliantly by ttcyles excellent pics - I don't know what I think I'm doing trying to operate a camera as yours are in a completely different league to mine, yours are real art-photographs, mine are definitely just snaps.

I must say that alcohol is a very confusing thing. I tried to buy User1314 a Heineken which was written all over his pint glass to be told "we don't sell Heineken" Oh, that's Amstell incognito! Then the moment at the bar with five Martinis in the making (I am sure that's a Teef/235/PoS/mmm line!) Susie looked me straight in the face and asked me "What's the best Vodka?" to which I could only reply "What's Vodka?" (as I hurriedly tried to Google the answer to her question!)

So thank you Dellzeqq and the Birthday Girls for a mighty fine time indeed. Wishing you both a Very, Very Happy Birthday!  

M


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2012)

Well, that was much fun and thoroughly enjoyable.

Always great to see everyone, but this time it was a bit harder as no one, baring moi, was in lycra or with our beloved bikes, baring titus there however.. Note to self, must get a brompton!

So yes, many thanks for the invite and bubbly and a rather nice different friday night out for me. Am quite sure I was the only one without a hangover Saturday morning.. 

Happy birthday to the bday girlies again and see you all soon. 

PS, Grace, GREAT photos.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Feb 2012)

> baring titus there however..


 
You rascals - once you get together there's no stopping you.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

wonderful photographs Grace and Martin.

I'm afraid that Friday night's excesses were followed by an Epicurean Saturday. Susie took us out to lunch at the Tate, where, for a not outrageous sum one can have three courses each accompanied by a wine of the Tate's choosing. We did look at some art afterwards, but found it difficult to concentrate. 

we found this (by an artist from Streatham)




put me in mind of this


----------



## srw (27 Feb 2012)

as, no doubt, it's intended to.

(To save others looking, the answer is Graham Sutherland. It wasn't easy to find!)


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2012)

maybe. Actually an awful lot in life puts me in mind of that sculpture by Canova. I thought that I might be alone.....


----------



## velovoice (27 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am quite sure I was the only one without a hangover Saturday morning..


Er... no, you weren't.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Er... no, you weren't.


 


haha


----------



## Mice (27 Feb 2012)

Davywalnuts said:


> .
> 
> Am quite sure I was the only one without a hangover Saturday morning


 
Me thinks you are clearly still drunk  !!! (Good to see you btw!)

M


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Feb 2012)

Mice said:


> Me thinks you are clearly still drunk  !!! (Good to see you btw!)
> 
> M


 
I may have been tipsy and the low-level lighting along with a glass of bubbly may have distorted my events of the night... may have... ahem..

And yes, ditto!


----------



## PlaceOfSaints (28 Feb 2012)

Ok here are 10 of my shots from the 20s night......


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Feb 2012)

Martin - those are just fabulous! Very Vittorio Storaro!


----------



## PlaceOfSaints (28 Feb 2012)

Thanks Dell, yes I wouldn't mind following Vittorio's footsteps as he also started as a stills photographer.


----------



## User10571 (28 Feb 2012)




----------



## Aperitif (28 Feb 2012)

Photo © Adrian 2012


----------



## frank9755 (29 Feb 2012)

'Teef! At the party, Adrian and I were discussing your reasons for absence and it dawned on us that the rugby was the following day! 
Anyway, we had a great time in your absence; lovely gathering, charming hostesses and wonderful to catch up with so many people after some cold winter months. 
My photos are rubbish compared to those that Grace, Adrian and others took so I've not put any up. And I promise not to post the one of the person who got a bit tired and nodded off on the sofa...


----------



## Aperitif (29 Feb 2012)

Frank! Who did you pinch that blazer from? It hasn't got you stamped all over it, it looks the sort of thing some toff, a long way up his own audax would wear...(looks good on you though, I must say.)
My sporting arrangements involved a team warm up prior to the Saturday fixture - Stuart and Faz needed a bit of mentoring so, in the interests of Queen (the one that wasn't holding court in Balham) and Country, I focussed on rugby...
I also got one of Manu Tuilagi's socks, which makes the ideal pillowcase. Nice fragrance too - the centre Rose.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Feb 2012)

He's a big lad; I think you should keep it very quiet if you have been stealing his kit!


----------



## theclaud (29 Feb 2012)

1745328 said:


> Very restrained.



Admirably.


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> And I promise not to post the one of the person who got a bit tired and nodded off on the sofa...


 
I double dare you.....


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Mar 2012)

Oh dear - don't look on the photos I've got on Facebook then......


----------



## Davywalnuts (1 Mar 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Oh dear - don't look on the photos I've got on Facebook then......


 
Am no longer on FB so I cant check them out...


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

theclaud said:


> Frank nicked it, I'm afraid. Will Frank in the Buff do?


 

Mystery solved!

While reading one of Hummers' old ride reports on YACF (as you do - it's for a my intended long audax for this year) I was startled to read that he had been dive-bombed by the 'psycho Buzzard that preys on cyclists on the the Bude/Holsworthy road'. Making enquiries to check the veracity of this I got the following comment from another rider:

"It got me twice, on the way out and the way back, _and stole my buff!_"

Full story is here. It's on YACF so it must be true.
I always knew that the true culprit would eventually come to light and that the innocent could have the cruel finger of suspiscion removed from them


----------



## theclaud (8 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> Mystery solved!
> 
> dive-bombed by the 'psycho Buzzard that preys on cyclists



Well, as excuses go, it's one better than "the dog ate my homework"...


----------



## frank9755 (8 Mar 2012)

It's funny - do you remember all the seagulls making a loud noise that day in Brighton?

No; nor do I. Obviously because there was a psycho buzzard around!
It all makes perfect sense.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> It's funny - do you remember all the seagulls making a loud noise that day in Brighton?
> 
> No; nor do I. Obviously because there was a psycho buzzard around!
> It all makes perfect sense.


A buzzard and a fly by night...something doesn't quite work with your story, Frank. Besides, I've reported you to the RSPB for trying to sully an innocent bird's reputation. (Not the first time you have tried that I suspect.)


----------



## srw (9 Mar 2012)

Ahem.
 Battling buzzard attacks cyclist 
Always wear a helmet, peeps. You know it makes sense.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Mar 2012)

See 'Teef ^. I knew some of you sceptics would take some convincing but, in this story, it sounds like the scary bird tried to steal this poor guy's buff even though he wasn't wearing one!


----------



## mmmmartin (9 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> It's on YACF so it must be true


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> It's funny - do you remember all the seagulls making a loud noise that day in Brighton?
> 
> No; nor do I. Obviously because there was a psycho buzzard around!
> It all makes perfect sense.


 
Buzzards are a bit wussy compared to gulls. They'd have seen it off in an instant. Your story looks thinner by the minute. If _this_ tried to nick my buff, I wouldn't argue...


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2012)

there are a lot of gulls on Brighton's seafront. And we were in the Seagull restaurant.


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> there are a lot of gulls on Brighton's seafront. And we were in the Seagull restaurant.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> there are a lot of gulls on Brighton's seafront. And we were in the Seagull restaurant.


No guano Sherlock!
I appreciate Olaf had just cause for the 'seagull defence', following the theft of his toast at Newhaven last year, but to think one could be so gullible Frank...I'm sure you'll continue feathering your own nest; and despite Adrian declaring that he had forgiven and forgotten in order to move on, you are suddenly making a claim to be the Sir Peter Scott of CycleChat - and pinching threads from someone else's forum to prove the point (unsuccessfully).
I rest my case. (Oh, I had better not - it may be 'missing' next I return )


----------



## frank9755 (9 Mar 2012)

While there's clearly not much I can do in the face of the sheer weight of wit that 'Teef can bring to bear, I reckon I could make a few quid if Claud is willing to back her usually impeccable (haha) judgement on a seagull against a buzzard, in a game of chicken.


----------



## theclaud (9 Mar 2012)

frank9755 said:


> While there's clearly not much I can do in the face of the sheer weight of wit that 'Teef can bring to bear, I reckon I could make a few quid if Claud is willing to back her usually impeccable (haha) judgement on a seagull against a buzzard, in a game of chicken.


 
On a pancake-flat course? There are gulls and gulls, Frank. And at the top of the gull pecking order your buzzard looks like a big girl's blouse. I'm not going to put big money on a Kittiwake, but just in case you thought they might be wrong about birds and dinosaurs:


----------



## Aperitif (9 Mar 2012)

There's a bit of Ancient Marinyorker about this scenario now, Frank. I don't suppose you have room for an albatross around your neck - what with all the buffs, like...best to secede as per Counsel Adrian's advice.
Now, moving on, what's #'trending'# for you this coming season, Frank? Mitts, Sunglasses - a surreptitious sip of everyone's beer whilst distracted? (I know that's a typical South Walian ruse which has permeated the English habit, but there's no need to stoop so low.)
One thing's for sure. Don't get yourself up before the beak!


----------

